# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Pcell Technology

## d3X7eR`

Καλησπέρα,
Μετά από πολύ καιρό ανενεργίας στην κοινότητα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικά με μία νέα τεχνολογία που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί τόσο σε wifi όσο και σε δίκτυα 4g-lte και είπα να ανοίξω ένα θέμα προς συζήτηση.
Ονομάζεται pcell και την έχει αναπτύξει μια νέα εταιρεία ονόματι artemis. Μάλιστα έχουν και κάποια video με εργαστηριακές δοκιμές πολύ ενδιαφέροντα. H εταιρεία υπόσχεται full spectrum capacity ανά συσκευή χρησιμοποιόντας ένα σύστημα μικροκυψελών (μπορεί να μην το έχω καταλάβει και πολύ σωστά)
Ποιά η γνώμη σας για αυτή την τεχνολογία? Θα μπορούσε να εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα τόσο για τα wifi όσο και για τα δίκτυα κινητής?
Καλή εβδομάδα!

http://www.artemis.com/pcell

----------

